# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Porsche CDR23 "protect" - Security Repairer 0.0.4.14

## mohamed73

* Security Repairer 0.0.4.14 - Porsche CDR23 "protect"* 
Today we bring solution for "protect" on popular radios from Porsche cars. 
"Protect" on radio lcd is now history.. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Credits go to Mark @ AC & Auto Electrical Services for supplying units.
Supported:*   *- Porsche, CDR23, BE6611, 24c16
- Porsche, CDR23, BE6612, 24c16
- Porsche, CDR23, BE6623, 24c16
- Porsche, CDR23, BE6627, 24c16*  *Other models which has been added:*  * - BMW, Business 22DC795/23Z, PH7950, 65.12-6 902 659, 24c16
- fixed "Unregister" button action for CD30, CD60, DVD100 (Grundgi), CD70(Siemens/VDO)* 
Get autoupdate - run sec.exe or download and use installer:  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد

----------

